# What new Waza pedal is this? (HM-2?)



## rexbinary (Nov 6, 2020)

BOSS said:


> New BOSS Waza Craft Compact Pedal. Coming Soon.










https://twitter.com/BossFX_US/status/1324776363581153282


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 6, 2020)

It would be cool to see some of the more esoteric stuff, but it's probably just going to be another drive of some sort. 

The image is just an enclosure blank, not sure of any clues.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 6, 2020)

It is made of metal and is there too. Therefore it's clearly an HM-2.


----------



## Shask (Nov 6, 2020)

There have been hints at a HM-2w. but who knows if that is what it is, lol.


----------



## Demiurge (Nov 6, 2020)

Would be cool: HM-2 or FZ-2

Probably: Waza Line Selector


----------



## InHiding (Nov 6, 2020)

There's a yellow reflection on it...


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 6, 2020)

HM-3w


----------



## StevenC (Nov 6, 2020)

InHiding said:


> There's a yellow reflection on it...


You think it could be the OD-1W in front of it?


----------



## InHiding (Nov 6, 2020)

Just saying that the reflection might be deliberately set up to hint what the pedal might be, but that's just a wild guess.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 6, 2020)

They've already done the SD-1 in Waza, what would be next in yellow? OD-1? OD-3? Have they done a bass Waza yet, ODB-3?


----------



## Shask (Nov 6, 2020)

InHiding said:


> Just saying that the reflection might be deliberately set up to hint what the pedal might be, but that's just a wild guess.


I think the picture is just a collection of all the Waza pedals, and the SD-1w is in front of it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 6, 2020)

how the fuck is there a waza TUNER before an hm2?!!


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 6, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> how the fuck is there a waza TUNER before an hm2?!!



That has been bothering me for some time.


----------



## Kaura (Nov 6, 2020)

Hopefully it's a MT-3w.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 6, 2020)

how about just a W-01w, pure Waza.


----------



## Bearitone (Nov 6, 2020)

Maybe a Waza reverb? Like, not a rehashing of one of the old reverbs but rather a new high-end reverb


----------



## gunch (Nov 6, 2020)

PQ 4 dammit


----------



## Gudbrand (Nov 6, 2020)

Bearitone said:


> Maybe a Waza reverb? Like, not a rehashing of one of the old reverbs but rather a new high-end reverb



My (possibly mistaken) understanding was that the Waza pedals are supposed to be revamps of their classic analog circuits. Though now that I think about it, the tuners must be digital.


----------



## Emperoff (Nov 6, 2020)

I know Boss pedals don't get enough love around here, but I fucking love my Waza DM-2W and I might get a CE-2W at some point as well. They're just great for Bigfoots like me 

Let's see if the HM-2W finally comes up.


----------



## oniduder (Nov 7, 2020)

200 bucks


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 7, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They've already done the SD-1 in Waza, what would be next in yellow? OD-1? OD-3? Have they done a bass Waza yet, *ODB-3*?



Now THERE'S the pedal I've been waiting for.


----------



## Beheroth (Nov 7, 2020)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Now THERE'S the pedal I've been waiting for.








Dunwich ODB


----------



## Werecow (Nov 7, 2020)

Emperoff said:


> I know Boss pedals don't get enough love around here, but I fucking love my Waza DM-2W and I might get a CE-2W at some point as well. They're just great for Bigfoots like me
> 
> Let's see if the HM-2W finally comes up.



Although that's the pedal i'd want them to release next, i also can't think what they could change about the sound for the Waza mode. More gain would be ridiculous, and any other tonal changes would take away from what people want from an HM-2. Less hiss/noise maybe? But i always thought that just came with the territory as well.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Nov 7, 2020)

An HM-2 would be cool to see since a lot of people have been asking for it since the Waza line launched, but there's no telling how how well they would actually sell since there are so many "boutique" clones out there for the internet chainsaw tone elitists. 

I would expect the new pedal to be a reissue of something that was more rare to begin with, like a PN-2 Tremolo/Pan or LM-2 limiter.


----------



## Bearitone (Nov 7, 2020)

gunch said:


> PQ 4 dammit


I could be wrong but, I don't think the PQ-4 was popular enough to warrant a Waza version? Correct me if I'm wrong.



Werecow said:


> Although that's the pedal i'd want them to release next, i also can't think what they could change about the sound for the Waza mode. More gain would be ridiculous, and any other tonal changes would take away from what people want from an HM-2. Less hiss/noise maybe? But i always thought that just came with the territory as well.



I think you're on the nose about reducing noise. They could also add a clean blend knob and improve the gain taper so it doesn't jump from zero to full blast.


----------



## Kaura (Nov 7, 2020)

Werecow said:


> Although that's the pedal i'd want them to release next, i also can't think what they could change about the sound for the Waza mode. More gain would be ridiculous, and any other tonal changes would take away from what people want from an HM-2. Less hiss/noise maybe? But i always thought that just came with the territory as well.



Maybe so that people who want to get one wouldn't have to pay ridiculous amounts for one, especially one made in Japan?

And even though HM-2 is famous for its crank all the knobs sound, I assume they could add a "custom" setting for it like for the Metal Zone and make it sound more bearable. I own the MT-2w and find it pretty good even when using it with plugins, but I always have the custom-mode turned on. I only turn on the classic mode if I want to remind myself why the original pedal sucks.


----------



## brain21 (Nov 10, 2020)

The only Waza that really piqued my interest was the Dimension C. That being said, I'd definitely buy a Waza FT-2 Dynamic Filter... I' surprised that they haven't done an FZ-2w yet, tbh.

And yeah, the yellow is just a reflection of the pedal in front of it. You can see a red reflection as well, and that is just the other pedal in front of it.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 10, 2020)

Its a TS-10w.


----------



## Bearitone (Nov 10, 2020)

Maybe it’ll be something to compete with the Miku pedal?


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 11, 2020)

All shitposting aside, has this Waza program been a mix of current production revisions and out of production revivals?


----------



## Kaura (Nov 11, 2020)

Seabeast2000 said:


> All shitposting aside, has this Waza program been a mix of current production revisions and out of production revivals?



Yeah, they did Metal Zone that you can still buy the original. Also, they reintroduced Dimension-C which was out of production for years if not decades.


----------



## adrianb (Nov 11, 2020)

I'd like to see a Waza NS-2.


----------



## olejason (Nov 11, 2020)

Boss often announces things on Thursday, could tomorrow be the day?


----------



## rexbinary (Nov 14, 2020)

More tease



BOSS said:


> Like nothing we've ever created before. Art and expertise encapsulated in a Waza Craft pedal.
> Any guesses?⁠
> ⁠
> Stay Tuned.⁠



View media item 3554

https://www.instagram.com/p/CHiluDaL2Pp/


----------



## Werecow (Nov 14, 2020)

If they want all their Waza pedals to contain art, it's difficult seeing them releasing an HM-2. It'd be more like "Here, have this disgusting pedal, but i know you'll love it anyway"


----------



## Bearitone (Nov 14, 2020)

I’m thinking it’s going to be a Fuzz now


----------



## Kaura (Nov 14, 2020)

Bearitone said:


> I’m thinking it’s going to be a Fuzz now



Yeah, the finish matches the fuzz pedal they already have/had.


----------



## vilk (Nov 15, 2020)

Kaura said:


> Yeah, the finish matches the fuzz pedal they already have/had.


I thought that was supposed to be "unpainted", so that you can't guess which one it will be.


----------



## Demiurge (Nov 15, 2020)

^That's possible, though the decal is visible in the top-right corner possible suggesting that it's a cropped photo of a finished pedal. Or they're being real tricky with us... but then what's the point of the tease?


----------



## StevenC (Nov 15, 2020)

Everybody's glossing over the silver screw. 

I'm pretty sure they paint it before they put the tread pad on, too, so I don't think seeing text means that's the colour. 

But they didn't have a silver screw fuzz, and it's hardly going to be a NF-1, so I'm concluding it's unpainted.


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 15, 2020)

I’m hoping it’s an MT-2 that sounds exactly like the non-Waza version but b/c it says Waza people will call it the second coming.


----------



## Demiurge (Nov 15, 2020)

On the website images, all the Wazas have silver screws. The Metal Zone wasn't originally silver screw era, was it?


----------



## nikt (Nov 15, 2020)

Lots of people requested about reissue of the FZ-2 Hyper Fuzz as the original vintage ones are now selling from 250-400 USD. 
The more electro/synth based bands get back to the game, the more popular pedals are from the era.

I've had two FZ-2s. Now own one and would love to check Waza made Hyper Fuzz if they will release one in the future.


----------



## MFB (Nov 15, 2020)

With the amount of boutique FZ2 clones that exist, wouldn't a Waza version just be one more pedal - albeit from the brand that originally made it - in that same market?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Nov 15, 2020)

MFB said:


> With the amount of boutique FZ2 clones that exist, wouldn't a Waza version just be one more pedal - albeit from the brand that originally made it - in that same market?



The same can be said for most of the Waza line, especially the SD-1w and CE-2w  as long as the Waza pedals keep selling, we can expect the line to keep expanding. 

It makes sense for Boss to reissue some of their older hyped pedals in a high-end line like those; the demand is clearly there and they aren't seeing any revenue from the used market sales, so why not jump in on it? If anything, Boss can probably just keep an eye on which of their old pedals have the most clones and hype to form a list of future Waza re-releases that are the most likely to do well


----------



## InHiding (Nov 16, 2020)

It's probably gonna be some crap no-one wants


----------



## narad (Nov 16, 2020)

InHiding said:


> It's probably gonna be some crap no-one wants



Nah, you're probably confusing Boss with Behringer.


----------



## Kaura (Nov 16, 2020)

Could they just announce it already? Fucking sick of these mouse and cat games. It's a fucking pedal. No need to tease it like the second coming of Jesus Christ...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 16, 2020)

narad said:


> Nah, you're probably confusing Boss with Behringer.



Same thing, just a few months apart.


----------



## jonsick (Nov 17, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> how the fuck is there a waza TUNER before an hm2?!!



I have a TU2 on one board and a TU3 on the other. I'll be damned if I can tell the difference. Turn on, tune up, turn it off. Or if I need to change guitar, turn it on, instant mute while I jack in and out.

Further to that... yep, I'll claim to be the unenlightened lot. As for a waza version? No idea!


----------



## jonsick (Nov 17, 2020)

Emperoff said:


> I know Boss pedals don't get enough love around here, but I fucking love my Waza DM-2W and I might get a CE-2W at some point as well. They're just great for Bigfoots like me
> 
> Let's see if the HM-2W finally comes up.


The CE-2w was a clear winner for me. I absolutely love it. My previous love affair was the Way Huge Blue Hippo but the volume boost when engaged was a real ballbreaker. The CE-2w has a very similar sound and no volume boost/drop so I'm happy!

I got a dimension too, but sadly it's in storage due to my moving.


----------



## narad (Nov 18, 2020)

While the hyper-fuzz (FZ-2) has been mentioned already a bunch in this thread, I only today stumbled upon the FZ-5, which is probably not a great pedal since it's based on the COSM stuff. But, check the enclosure:


----------



## metaljohn (Nov 18, 2020)

I'm still hoping for a compact Space Echo


----------



## olejason (Nov 18, 2020)

https://www.facebook.com/BOSSInfoGlobal/posts/3168898549883306


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 18, 2020)

olejason said:


> https://www.facebook.com/BOSSInfoGlobal/posts/3168898549883306


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 18, 2020)

They are officially discussing the HM2?


----------



## olejason (Nov 18, 2020)

Seabeast2000 said:


> They are officially discussing the HM2?



Yes but more importantly it's Boss Japan discussing it. In the past, the Boss social media accounts in America, UK, and Brasil would often mention the popularity of the HM-2 and FZ-2 but the Japan accounts seemed to ignore them for the most part. Boss also included an HM-2 emulation in the last two GT multi-fx units so it's definitely finally on their radar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 19, 2020)

Someone isn't taking this news good


----------



## GunpointMetal (Nov 19, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Someone isn't taking this news good
> View attachment 87227


Now I wanna buy one just to say I DIDN'T buy a LWA pedal... I don't even use pedals.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 19, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Someone isn't taking this news good
> View attachment 87227



I don't get it. So is he mad they didn't make this sooner, which lead to his business being relevant, or is he mad that they are making this because now his business will have a competitor? Does he know why he's mad? Just so many questions.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Nov 19, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't get it. So is he mad they didn't make this sooner, which lead to his business being relevant, or is he mad that they are making this because now his business will have a competitor? Does he know why he's mad? Just so many questions.


 He doesn't even know how to drill holes in straight lines on square boxes, logical reasoning is obviously unattainable.


----------



## Werecow (Nov 19, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't get it. So is he mad they didn't make this sooner, which lead to his business being relevant, or is he mad that they are making this because now his business will have a competitor? Does he know why he's mad? Just so many questions.



I bet he boasts about "creating the boutique market" all the time, and complains about other makers getting in on the action. Just seems like that sort of person based on this little window into his mind.


----------



## Demiurge (Nov 19, 2020)

I like how the original manufacturer resuming production of their product, now that demand has been identified, is trashed as a "cash grab"... by a dude making money from selling a pricey clone. The absence of self-awareness is stunning.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 19, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't get it. So is he mad they didn't make this sooner, which lead to his business being relevant, or is he mad that they are making this because now his business will have a competitor? Does he know why he's mad? Just so many questions.



I think it's both. 

Isn't the LWA dude known for being a giant baby with a huge ego? I think he thinks THEY'RE treading on HIS market he created.


----------



## spudmunkey (Nov 19, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't get it. So is he mad they didn't make this sooner, which lead to his business being relevant, or is he mad that they are making this because now his business will have a competitor? Does he know why he's mad? Just so many questions.



Perhaps his post was written by Giuliani.


----------



## Emperoff (Nov 19, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't get it. So is he mad they didn't make this sooner, which lead to his business being relevant, or is he mad that they are making this because now his business will have a competitor? Does he know why he's mad? Just so many questions.



Second one, obviously. First one is just a shitty excuse.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 19, 2020)

Ed Roman lives


----------



## vibrantgermancities (Nov 20, 2020)

So, it’s some kind of germanium fuzz then?


----------



## Bearitone (Nov 20, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Someone isn't taking this news good
> View attachment 87227


 Just wafting his own farts while being salty af


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 20, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think it's both.
> 
> Isn't the LWA dude known for being a giant baby with a huge ego? I think he thinks THEY'RE treading on HIS market he created.


He responded to that screenshot in the HMAP group on fb and basically said he was a fan of boss but wasn't interested in the stream or the pedal.
He's an insufferable cunt most of the time in that group. He talks shit about other pedal builders all the time and has a big ego about his brand. Doesn't help that a bunch of the guys in the HMAP group stroke his ego and talk up his pedals.


----------



## Bearitone (Nov 21, 2020)

It is possible to both be insufferably cocky and also good at what you do. Is that the case with him or nah?


----------



## narad (Nov 21, 2020)

Bearitone said:


> It is possible to both be insufferably cocky and also good at what you do. Is that the case with him or nah?



Yes, but in this case what he's good at is really easy.


----------



## Bearitone (Nov 21, 2020)

narad said:


> Yes, but in this case what he's good at is really easy.


Ah. Gotcha


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Nov 21, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> He's an insufferable cunt most of the time in that group. He talks shit about other pedal builders all the time and has a big ego about his brand. Doesn't help that a bunch of the guys in the HMAP group stroke his ego and talk up his pedals.



Straight up the reason I went for the Throne Torcher over any of his HM2 options. I've heard good things about the sounds from some of his pedals but _man_, he comes across as an absolute prick consistently.


----------



## Kaura (Nov 21, 2020)

That Lone Wolf dude needs to take lessons from the guy who runs JHS pedals. That guy is so concentrated on talking positively about other pedal manufacturers that it almost has a reverse psychology effect. Makes you want to support someone who is so passionate about pedals.


----------



## spudmunkey (Nov 21, 2020)

Kaura said:


> That Lone Wolf dude needs to take lessons from the guy who runs JHS pedals. That guy is so concentrated on talking positively about other pedal manufacturers that it almost has a reverse psychology effect. Makes you want to support someone who is so passionate about pedals.



Which is amazing because, correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't JHS at least accused of ripping off other companies' circuits? Like...not all that long ago?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 21, 2020)

Kaura said:


> That Lone Wolf dude needs to take lessons from the guy who runs JHS pedals. That guy is so concentrated on talking positively about other pedal manufacturers that it almost has a reverse psychology effect. Makes you want to support someone who is so passionate about pedals.



JHS's youtube channel is a treat btw and everyone needs to check it out. Like you said, Josh is so passionate about gear.

https://www.youtube.com/user/jhspedals/videos

Also there was a company (Chase Bliss IIRC) that was making a MuTron phase clone. When they got word that MuTron was reissuing their phase pedal, they discontinued it out of courtesy. 

https://www.thegearpage.net/board/i...-has-been-discontinued.2150240/#post-30563298


----------



## StevenC (Nov 21, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> JHS's youtube channel is a treat btw and everyone needs to check it out. Like you said, Josh is so passionate about gear.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/jhspedals/videos
> 
> ...


Similarly JHS discontinued their Klon clone when the KTR came out. 

JHS are usually quite upfront about what they're cloning, why they're cloning it and only cloning discontinued things. 

Like the Clover is very on the nose.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 21, 2020)

Ed Roman School of hyperbole, you might see some similarities around in Current Year Gear Makers. 

http://edroman.com/rants.htm


----------



## Werecow (Nov 21, 2020)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Ed Roman School of hyperbole, you might see some similarities around in Current Year Gear Makers.
> 
> http://edroman.com/rants.htm




I gave up properly watching after my third genuine face-palm, skipped to near the end and there's a guy shooting a guitar with an uzi or something... wtf


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 21, 2020)

Werecow said:


> I gave up properly watching after my third genuine face-palm, skipped to near the end and there's a guy shooting a guitar with an uzi or something... wtf



Explains where Gibson got the idea for the swiss cheese weight relief.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 25, 2020)

So apparently in the livestream they confirmed there IS a Boss HM2 coming out, but this isn't the pedal. So they're going to announce this pedal next week, and the HM2 later on.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 25, 2020)

Yep, HM2W confirmed.


----------



## 0rimus (Nov 25, 2020)

Hahaha, wore my HM-2 Rotten Sound shirt to work today for no reason... Other than all my work shirts being dirty.

Guess my team won lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 25, 2020)

Looks like this also means there's a chance of a Fuzz reissue next week at leat


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 25, 2020)

well that's cool. To be clear, they are crowd-designing this hm-2w or something?

Also, just make it an HM-200w, so they can fit more knobs on that fucker.


----------



## Shask (Nov 25, 2020)

Seabeast2000 said:


> well that's cool. To be clear, they are crowd-designing this hm-2w or something?
> 
> Also, just make it an HM-200w, so they can fit more knobs on that fucker.


They could just use dual-concentric knobs like the MT-2 does.


----------



## Bentaycanada (Nov 25, 2020)

Oh it's real....

https://www.guitarworld.com/news/boss-confirms-an-hm-2-heavy-metal-reissue-is-in-the-works


----------



## broj15 (Nov 25, 2020)

Whack


----------



## NosralTserrof (Nov 25, 2020)

annoyed that they're not going to reveal anything, as seems to be the case with a lot of modern promo. hype hype hype.

I hope they take some inspiration from the people who have been doing clones like Abominable and Long Wolf (lol). Also remember seeing a comment wishing for a switch to change between a HM2 mode and a Hyper Fuzz mode, that would be mental, don't think it'll happen but ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Shask (Nov 25, 2020)

NosralTserrof said:


> annoyed that they're not going to reveal anything, as seems to be the case with a lot of modern promo. hype hype hype.
> 
> I hope they take some inspiration from the people who have been doing clones like Abominable and Long Wolf (lol). Also remember seeing a comment wishing for a switch to change between a HM2 mode and a Hyper Fuzz mode, that would be mental, don't think it'll happen but ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I kind of thought they might do MT-2 style concentric knobs and put a mid control on one, and a mix control on the other.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Nov 25, 2020)

I am pretty sure I will buying the hell out of an hm2w regardless of its final function. Ngl.


----------



## Werecow (Nov 25, 2020)

Seabeast2000 said:


> I am pretty sure I will buying the hell out of an hm2w regardless of its final function. Ngl.



Same here, but if they add controls i hope there is still a completely vanilla mode with just the two tone controls functional. Most of all i just want to be able to buy a newly made HM-2.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Nov 26, 2020)

https://www.guitarworld.com/news/bo...P2IDDRYTmRDcrWaQfSce9mxeDJPEfsUuVjociMDT2GHAc

Looks like it’s coming.


----------



## akinari (Nov 26, 2020)

I probably shouldn't say too much about this, but a friend who works at Boss told me the custom mode replaces the clipping diodes with Joe Anastasio's crystalized tears.


----------



## Kaura (Nov 26, 2020)

I heard, if you toggle the custom mode. You grow a beard and speak perfect Swedish.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 1, 2020)

Well, I was shopping for a Tone Bender style pedal... 

BOSS Takes On The Tone Bender (sonicstate.com)









> BOSS has announced the Waza Craft TB-2W Tone Bender, a new pedal developed in collaboration with Sola Sound, the maker of the legendary Tone Bender fuzz pedals first introduced in the 1960s. They say that, housed in the classic BOSS compact chassis, the TB-2W is an authentic sonic recreation of the Tone Bender MK II pedal heard on some of the most influential guitar tracks produced over the last five-plus decades. Here's the story in their own words...


----------



## narad (Dec 1, 2020)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Well, I was shopping for a Tone Bender style pedal...
> 
> BOSS Takes On The Tone Bender (sonicstate.com)



I already have one but I can't say no to Boss-style enclosures...


_The TB-2W will be available in a limited production run; each is said to feature rare germanium transistors “carefully tested for optimum tone” as well as a three-way voltage selector, true/buffered bypass operation options and a “refined circuit design” for ultra-consistent performance between pedals.

More information on the pedal is set to be revealed, but Boss have announced that it will become available in Q2 of 2021._

Ah fuck...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 1, 2020)

narad said:


> I already have one but I can't say no to Boss-style enclosures...



Same. I still have my sights set on the Ramble FX Twin Bender and I'll probably get that first prior to the Boss.


----------



## narad (Dec 1, 2020)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Same. I still have my sights set on the Ramble FX Twin Bender and I'll probably get that first prior to the Boss.



I also don't know anything about this brand, but thought this enclosure looked cool, so I was already debating making space for this one:

https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/d488490667

But MKIIs definitely don't strike me as something you need more than one of.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 1, 2020)

Well whoever guessed it was a fuzz was correct.  Just not the right fuzz.

Just checked out the Tonebender MKII in some videos and it sounds pretty good.


----------



## BigViolin (Dec 1, 2020)

They trolled hard.

Bravo Boss....Bravo.


----------



## Kaura (Dec 1, 2020)

Ehh... At least the HM-2W is confirmed...


----------



## JD27 (Apr 19, 2021)

It lives again!


----------



## narad (Apr 19, 2021)

JD27 said:


> It lives again!




I mean, I have to buy it but it didn't actually sound that good to me. Was the At the Gates tone -just- the HM2 or was it other stuff? Because it didn't actually sound all that convincing to me here.


----------



## JD27 (Apr 19, 2021)

narad said:


> I mean, I have to buy it but it didn't actually sound that good to me. Was the At the Gates tone -just- the HM2 or was it other stuff? Because it didn't actually sound all that convincing to me here.



Well first thing I noticed was it’s a lot quieter than an original, so they definitely fixed the noise floor. I think that comes down to what Ola was using, Dual Rec and Mesa cab. The old school guys associated with this sound tended to use SS amps. I believe Slaughter of the Soul tone was a HM-2 —> MT-2 —> Peavey Supreme —> SM57 —> Shitty Speaker Cab. I’m definitely going to grab one. I had an 83’ HM-2, was so damn noisey. I didn’t have a SS amp at the time, so I’d like to try it with my RG100ES and MT-2. There also is likely better options at this point. I had a Left Hand Wrath Deluxe and the ability to use the blend knob worked great for getting some chainsaw in the tone without it drowning out the amps tone as well.


----------



## MrWulf (Apr 19, 2021)

Someone send that video to LoneWolfAudio, lol.


----------



## Demiurge (Apr 19, 2021)

narad said:


> I mean, I have to buy it but it didn't actually sound that good to me. Was the At the Gates tone -just- the HM2 or was it other stuff? Because it didn't actually sound all that convincing to me here.



The "in the room" part of the demo sounded kind of bad (and not the good-bad of the HM2), but it just seems like something that takes a lot of work to tame for a recording.


----------



## Kaura (Apr 19, 2021)

JD27 said:


> It lives again!




Glad they included the mode-switch. For a second I thought they didn't include it when I saw the thumbnail but it's there. Definitely grabbing one of these once they go on sale. Hopefully the price is around 130-150€ like the MT2-W or even lower.


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 19, 2021)

Honestly I'd rather grab a Decibelics Angry Swede instead. That guy makes amazing pedals and the components will likely be of better quality at the same price.


----------



## olejason (Apr 19, 2021)

Which components are you thinking would be better quality? Isn't the Angry Swede built with the same Tayda stuff everyone else uses?


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 19, 2021)

olejason said:


> Which components are you thinking would be better quality? Isn't the Angry Swede built with the same Tayda stuff everyone else uses?


If it's anything like the Golden Horse pedal they make, it will be top quality stuff.


----------



## død (Apr 19, 2021)

Wow, that Ola vid sounds really dull. I get that he likes Dual Recs, but he owns so many other amps that probably would have sounded a lot better with the pedal. 

I’m still on the fence about picking up a HM-2W when they become available. The lowered noise floor and custom mode are enticing, but the lack of a clean blend and no three band EQ is turning me off a little bit. I have both those features in my Throne Torcher, and being able to dial in a bit of clean signal and dial out some treble with a dedicated treble knob is making the circuit work a lot better for me than simply cranking a regular HM-2. 

Would love to see someone like Will Putney or Kurt Ballou do a video on it where they show of more than just how it sounds dimed, i.e as a boost in front of something like a 5150/JCM 800/VTM60/V4, as that’s closer to how I like an HM-2.


----------



## Werecow (Apr 19, 2021)

I'm not worried about that video. There's always been such a mixed bag of tones even with the original, just because there's so many amps and ways to mix with an HM-2.

I'll definitely be getting one. I just want a brand new original Boss that isn't falling apart. My Behringer HM300 also feels like it'll explode into pieces each time i use it.


----------



## MrWulf (Apr 19, 2021)

Considering the amount of HM2 clones with various enhancements, the only reason (a good one) you'd get one of these is that you want pure, unadultered version from Boss that is just all dimed all the time. Otherwise, get other stuffs if you want chainsaw, but "more"


----------



## Bearitone (Apr 19, 2021)

Not surprising that they didn’t include any extras. It’s a small miracle Boss even released the damn thing. The dreams of a clean blend, 3 band EQ, parametric mids, etc... were always dead in the water.


----------



## wakjob (Apr 19, 2021)

Bearitone said:


> Not surprising that they didn’t include any extras. It’s a small miracle Boss even released the damn thing. The dreams of a clean blend, 3 band EQ, parametric mids, etc... were always dead in the water.



Right?
I think Kristian Kohlekeller's version (Grindstein) is more usable.

I found running mine at 12vdc into a Marshall slightly dirty, and Bi-amping it with another high gain amp was more satisfactory. Actually, it sounds more like the way Entombed did it with two guitarists. Notice that only one used the HM-2 sound, and the other a more traditional high gain sound.


----------



## Ericjutsu (Apr 21, 2021)

død said:


> Wow, that Ola vid sounds really dull. I get that he likes Dual Recs, but he owns so many other amps that probably would have sounded a lot better with the pedal.
> 
> I’m still on the fence about picking up a HM-2W when they become available. The lowered noise floor and custom mode are enticing, but the lack of a clean blend and no three band EQ is turning me off a little bit. I have both those features in my Throne Torcher, and being able to dial in a bit of clean signal and dial out some treble with a dedicated treble knob is making the circuit work a lot better for me than simply cranking a regular HM-2.
> 
> Would love to see someone like Will Putney or Kurt Ballou do a video on it where they show of more than just how it sounds dimed, i.e as a boost in front of something like a 5150/JCM 800/VTM60/V4, as that’s closer to how I like an HM-2.


yeah I'm surprised he used a Mesa when a Peavey would have been more appropriate. Then again he seems to put very little effort in his tone/gear demo videos nowadays.


----------



## Matt08642 (Apr 21, 2021)

JD27 said:


> It lives again!




Cool, welp, that sounds like shit. I get that the HM2 is a meme pedal for KVLT SWEDISH METAL or whatever, but I couldn't find a single tone in this video I liked


----------



## Mourguitars (Apr 21, 2021)

This guy got me on a April fools joke...i fell for it hook line and sinker...lol

I watched it on my big Roku TV on the Youtube app and couldn't read the comments ...fooled me !

Shame, shame , shame 

Mike


----------



## olejason (Apr 21, 2021)

Matt08642 said:


> Cool, welp, that sounds like shit. I get that the HM2 is a meme pedal for KVLT SWEDISH METAL or whatever, but I couldn't find a single tone in this video I liked



It's a unique tone for sure. I think his full mix demo kind of sucked but that's where the HM-2 really shines. It's never going to sound great by itself outside of a mix IMO. Lots of well known albums recorded with the HM-2 also have conventional tones blended in as well.


----------



## Kaura (Apr 21, 2021)

Well this thread sure took a turn.


----------



## Bearitone (Apr 22, 2021)

Can’t let a single demo ruin it for you. Ola didn’t do the best job demoing the TightMetal either and a lot of us know from experience what it’s actually capable of.


----------



## KailM (Apr 22, 2021)

To Ola’s credit, I think it’s very hard to get a good recorded tone out of the HM-2. Also, it’s hard to get the classic Entombed sound without a lot of fiddling, and it varies from amp to amp (some amps just don’t gel with the pedal at all, IME). 
Finally, when running it in front of the amp, it’s even harder to get a tone that works for all different riff styles.

I can barely get mine to work with my EVH head, but can get legendary sounds through my 6505. In front of either amp though, it just doesn’t work for palm muted chugging. There’s either too much gain or too much saturation or something. Palm mutes just mush together and have very little percussion/thump. Tremelo pick single strings though or play two-string power chords and it sounds gnarly as hell.

To get the pedal to work for chugs I have to run it in the effects loop and blend the gain with the amp gain. It loses a lot of chainsaw but has a lot more articulation and thump response. On recordings I’ve settled for setting it up both ways and blending it, depending on the part.

Finally, I’ve never gotten anything acceptable with the gain on the pedal dimed like everyone says. I run the gain at zero and it’s still over-the-top brutal.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Apr 22, 2021)

If I get one of these and find a gx130c it will be 1992 again. Pure scooped sawtooth.


----------



## narad (May 5, 2021)

Was really impressed with this guys digging into this pedal:



Learned a lot -- how often can you say that about about a youtube pedal demo?


----------

